# Mes questions sur iCloud 2018



## madaniso (2 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Suite à certaines annonces sur iCloud et ma décision personnelle de renouveler mon matériel chez Apple, j'aurai quelques questions sur le service.

D'abord ma situation, j'ai un iPhone 6S et un Macbook Pro de 2010 que je vais prochainement renouveler (j'attendrai surement la keynote de septembre).

Donc voici mes questions ?
1. iCloud peut il remplacer Time Machine comme sauvegarde complète du Mac en cas de vol ou de crash du disque dur ? C'est à dire que si je rachète un mac dans la foulée et que je synchronise iCloud, est ce que je récupère le même ordinateur qu'avant l'incident ?

2. Quand je décide de synchroniser des documents depuis le mac sur iCloud, est ce qu'une version locale reste disponible ou est ce que tout est dans le cloud ? Je m'explique pour mon futur macbook, je vais aussi regarder la taille du SSD et si iCloud fait simplement une copie de ce qu'il y a en local, cela ne va pas réduire mon espace de disque dur.

A l'inverse si c'était le cas, cela voudrait dire que je ne peux pas utiliser mes documents hors ligne...?

3. Enfin, question peut être la plus importante, j'ai encore beaucoup de documents sur le cloud de Microsoft parce que j'ai eu plusieurs Nokia Lumia à l'époque et j'en ai un peu marre de leur application pour Mac qui se met à te prendre toute la mémoire sans raison. Est ce que vous avez eu des soucis de performance entre votre Mac et iCloud pour ceux qui ont pas mal de fichiers ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2018)

1) Non. Tu ne récupèreras que les fichiers qui étaient sur iCloud et donc quasi aucun fichier de configuration des applications.
2) Les fichiers sont synchronisés avec ton mac/iphone. Tu as donc la même version en local et sur iCloud.
3) Pas de souci de perf de mon côté pour environ 1,5Go de documents (1800 fichiers). Je ne compte que cette partie, pas les photos etc... Sinon j'ai un peu plus de 8Go


----------



## madaniso (2 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> 1) Non. Tu ne récupèreras que les fichiers qui étaient sur iCloud et donc quasi aucun fichier de configuration des applications.
> 2) Les fichiers sont synchronisés avec ton mac/iphone. Tu as donc la même version en local et sur iCloud.
> 3) Pas de souci de perf de mon côté pour environ 1,5Go de documents (1800 fichiers). Je ne compte que cette partie, pas les photos etc... Sinon j'ai un peu plus de 8Go




Ok merci pour tes réponses. Je vais donc commencer la migration de mes fichiers OneDrive sur Icloud. Et pour mon futur MBP, je prendrais quand même un SSD en conséquence parce qu'avec 128Go, c'est trop juste si iCloud ne permet pas d'en prendre une partie à sa charge.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juin 2018)

Rien ne dit que la version d'OS X présentée lundi ne permettra pas une sauvegarde complète du système et/ou une déportation des documents, donc les réponses d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas forcément celles de septembre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2018)

Sur iOS, les fichiers sur iCloud ne sont téléchargés que si tu les utilises. Si tu n'as pas assez d'espace sur le mac, peut-être qu'il fait un peu pareil : certains fichiers ne sont plus que sur iCloud ?


----------



## madaniso (2 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sur iOS, les fichiers sur iCloud ne sont téléchargés que si tu les utilises. Si tu n'as pas assez d'espace sur le mac, peut-être qu'il fait un peu pareil : certains fichiers ne sont plus que sur iCloud ?


Bonne question


----------



## madaniso (2 Juin 2018)

Après quelques tests j'ai ma réponse


----------

